# Интернет > Графика >  Подскажите, как разделить файл PNG

## Monzya

Есть изображение png.

Нужно разделить выделить элементы этого изображения в отдельные png изображения.
Можно этот процесс как-то автоматизировать с помощью фотошопа, модулей к нему или других программ?
Или только вручную вырезать в фотошопе на новый слой каждый и экспортировать потом? :eek:

----------


## Monzya

1 (2).JPG
Вот такого типа изображение

----------

